# the right size crate?



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have always felt that they should be able to stand up and hold head up, turn around easily and lay stretched out. If they can do those 3 things the crate is adequate. Of course for crate training it must be smaller or they will pee in a corner of the large crate and walk away. LOL.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for the reply. I agree, really. I've decided to get a bigger crate as soon as I can afford it. He is trained and would enjoy a little more room... surely.


----------

